# In one word describe the person....



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have nobody to describe.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

El patron


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Badass


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

republican


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Caballero


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liberal


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Liberal
> [snapback]795231[/snapback]​


3,863


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

el capitain!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dwarfcat said:


> Hoosier
> go horse!
> [snapback]795237[/snapback]​


"lame avatar"


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

IPOD


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Filo said:


> IPOD
> [snapback]795240[/snapback]​


"child molester mustache"








<~~~ so not following the rulez.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Xenon said:


> 3,863
> [snapback]795236[/snapback]​


Unoriginal.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Unoriginal.
> [snapback]795247[/snapback]​


Your not describing my response, you have to describe me.










Enrigo - "Grounded"


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

omnipotent


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Impotent.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

whooo someone's getting CATTY


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Equestrian


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

drug-lord


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Filo said:


> drug-lord
> [snapback]795264[/snapback]​


post whoooore.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

server


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Filo said:


> server
> [snapback]795267[/snapback]​


Kumbia f*cker.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

PATIENT


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Kumbia f*cker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zing!

"Burner"


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Zing!
> 
> "Burner"
> [snapback]795273[/snapback]​


Conservative


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Classic Comedian


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> Classic Comedian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flossin'


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

poker lover


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thread killer

ha ha

about myself of course


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

clown


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pimp


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My #REMOVED#.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

boxer


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nice?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

kaleem the dream


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Ass Grab


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

makes me jealous cuz he has nice ass fish


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its kaleemthegreat now


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

EDIT: F Kizzly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Family guy
> [snapback]795584[/snapback]​


The Fargo Homie


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Informative.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

f me? f u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hehe


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

gangsta


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

kool


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

annnimal.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

gangsta...eh not really....a cute gato *****^


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

good man


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^cuter then will by far


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

^ Makes my life complete


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^^
Queen Bee


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Harley Davidson


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> ^^
> Queen Bee
> 
> 
> ...


my hero


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

<---pretty cute^so is he


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> <---pretty cute^so is he
> [snapback]795660[/snapback]​


^child support


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^bodybuilding gone wrong


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Liquid
> [snapback]795668[/snapback]​


Steady on Bullsnakes tail for Best Comedic role ....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Liquid
> [snapback]795668[/snapback]​


communist :ducks:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^daddy


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> ^daddy
> [snapback]795682[/snapback]​


retarded.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

el' Hefe'


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

the detective


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

prdemon said:


> the detective
> [snapback]795716[/snapback]​


BOOORRRNNNIIIIQUA!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

prdemon said:


> the detective
> [snapback]795716[/snapback]​


Too Buff , Put the weights down :rasp:


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Too Buff , Put the weights down :rasp:
> [snapback]795719[/snapback]​










badass bikes


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

goodtaste


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

Liquid said:


> BOOORRRNNNIIIIQUA!!!
> [snapback]795718[/snapback]​


you mean boooriiinnnqqqueeenn


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

prdemon said:


> you mean boooriiinnnqqqueeenn
> [snapback]795730[/snapback]​










what do you want, i hate spelling b's. correction anyway:boooorrrrinnnqua!!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

"liquid" goodsport(still spelled it wrong


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

prdemon said:


> "liquid" goodsport(still spelled it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??how is it spelled with the qua instead of quen..im newyork born half pr half italiano (bronx specialty) but ican't spell english for sh*t never mind my spanish or italian :laugh:


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

"Borinquen" is the "Taino" "Indian" name for Pueto rico, "Boricuas" or "boriquas" are the people of "Borinquen"


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

unknown, - by me


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

gangsta


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bible


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

? Noob


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

prdemon said:


> "Borinquen" is the "Taino" "Indian" name for Pueto rico, "Boricuas" or "boriquas" are the people of "Borinquen"
> [snapback]795796[/snapback]​


good to know..yeah the three races that make up pueto rican is the taino indians, spanish, and french right??..everyone else carry on around us







im getting a history lesson here..i heard the spanish came to borinquen and basically conquered and raped the taino indian women that lived thier and somewhere later the french got involved..could be way off, this was a discussion i had a long time ago.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

smooth


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

the great one


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the god father








hays beat me









so ill say nitro hayabusa


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

thug


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

(mr. freez)

Antarctic P.I.M.P


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

late


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

acceptable


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> acceptable
> [snapback]795847[/snapback]​


gangsta


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

cool


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

mori0174- punk :laugh: -jk : democrat :rasp:

bullsnake- clutch









gangster huh? thats it? pssshhhhh.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

dammit! For cutting me off!

Bastard^


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

gay


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

crack baby??

idunno its been awhile since ive been on


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^^
Always has nice things to say about my P's


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

^ chillin'


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Funny


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Piranha Keeping Pimp!
(edit) Harley


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Bambino-im no hippie. and the gansta comment was sarcasm

is cool as well


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^^
Always Has well thought posts That i enjoy Reading


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

^^^Is a sweety


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hot wings !!!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

^^^ Can't handle hot wings


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

crazy talk


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Edit : Daisy obviously, not Bambino

MILF !


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

steroids


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

One of the Most beautiful MOMS I have ever seen !!!!















~Edit~
Thats for *Daisy Darko* ....!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Kain said:


> steroids
> [snapback]795911[/snapback]​


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^^
All Natural just like PrDemon


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

lost







hell yeah thats right!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Biker extraordinaire (Harley)


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

sketchy


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Likes nuts....

Not man nuts.

Food nuts...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

wtf


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

are we same five guys gonna continue to post in the same one forum?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinks I'm crazy


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Thinks I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I repeat: MILF


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

The man


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Stole My Piraya


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks harely! I [email protected]%


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Dammit! Too fast^


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

Reddevill said:


> Thanks harely! I [email protected]%
> [snapback]795937[/snapback]​


caribes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kain said:


> Dammit! Too fast^
> [snapback]795939[/snapback]​


Kain Is Da Man


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Thinks I'm crazy


naw i meant it for jewels.

ca$h


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^liar ( for calling me gay )


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)




----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^ban


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

notfunny :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> notfunny :laugh:
> [snapback]795989[/snapback]​


Talkative :laugh:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hottie


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Can't spell pretty.

But I love him cause he's one of the few 14 year olds that isnt a complete dickhead.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

punching bag
after he's done with that fight


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sells his body on the corner of Main and Central.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

^ would be the pimp collecting the money


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

50-93


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sigh...no one described me in a nice way..i feel sad now

^funny


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

^ Don't know you!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how the hell can u not know me...everyone knows the one and only k fizzly


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> ^ Don't know you!


Likes to use pink font in chat.

KFizzly I said something nice about you. You better go back and check


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

patient


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> how the hell can u not know me...everyone knows the one and only k fizzly
> [snapback]796543[/snapback]​


good kid








not to bright, but good kid...joke-har


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ hes my internet daddy...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Broken Cheek Bone!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Broken Cheek Bone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is too kind.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Broken Cheek Bone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Is too kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mysterious


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

wierd avatar


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^ got kicked out of a public place.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Isn't fooling anyone, she's still Ethel Mertz.

-PK


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Isn't fooling anyone, she's still Ethel Mertz.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]796680[/snapback]​


should know when to let things go.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

snorts coke off of dead hookers asses..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> snorts coke off of dead hookers asses..
> [snapback]796699[/snapback]​


WHOA me or boomer?!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

yes!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> yes!
> [snapback]796704[/snapback]​


ummmm no who did you mean? yes is not an awnser


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ummmm no who did you mean? yes is not an awnser
> [snapback]796712[/snapback]​


touchy touchy...

have something to hide?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

in chat room ^


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

^ditto


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> ^ditto
> [snapback]796730[/snapback]​


lube


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

nub^


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Smart dude


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

hardcore braves fan^


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

^ghey


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

ghey^


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh what was it now.... ^ cocknublubeassfetish?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

^ Likes to chat


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn Yankee Hater!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

a whore of some kind


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

smartass :laugh:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Capo ^


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Master P^


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> Master P^


Mater P sucks!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

:nod: 
I remember he had an album The Last Don. He is horrible.lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Larry Brown


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Flax seed oil


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Flax seed oil
> 
> 
> 
> ...












yeah i used to take it once in a while, but how did you know









oh yeah - mathematician


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

columbian coffee dude


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^ Anti War Hippie :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> ^ Anti War Hippie :rasp:
> [snapback]797100[/snapback]​


cigarette.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Narcissus


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

^-lube


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

plakat killer^


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

^lube and butter


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

You got teh wrong person ghostnote! Its hyphenoid that's the lube butter. So for that, you are a

Nub^


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

pencil dick


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

cum gobbler


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Fears the wrath of Cha.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

wants me^


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

loves men


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

posts alot


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

correct^


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dont want him ^


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Can't fallow rules.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^fast


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

^centimeter nub


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

dead^


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

^loves the lube


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^delusional


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Lube stuffed crusts


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

lubed pizza

(somewhere Tink is reading this thread and rolling her eyes... again)


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^wierd


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

ghey^


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

wierder


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^Al


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

owns crappy bettas

*ducks*


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^AssKlown


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^Klown Lover


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

^ Whore


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

needs haircut


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Paintball Fan


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

want his geryi


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^jealous of harley


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

^Asskisser


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ownz carbires


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

^ Most active member


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

cool


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

DBZ fan


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> DBZ fan
> [snapback]797834[/snapback]​


.....giant blue dildo of doom.

(and yes, i AM rolling my eyes right now.)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

fan of the lube


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

lube obsessed (probably takes it up the ass?)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

evil. and knows nothing about lemmy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

porked tinkerbelle


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ewwww SO lying.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

little.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

well if no one is going to...

Peacock is Ambitious, Proud, Confident, Genius, Motivated, Comical, and Self righteous.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

cocky


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Blind


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

yup definately cocky.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the bustiest dominatrix p-fury has to offer


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Male.Dominatrix


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

likes it rough


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hehehe makes me giggle.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

loves bettas


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

is getting coal in his stocking









(yeah... bettas? what bastard fish are these you speak of?)


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

kinky


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Likes a terrible basketball team


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

takes it from behind..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm obsessed with the aforementioned basketball team.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oooh i get to post about myself!!!

the better half of the tinkerbelle/ms_nattereri split personality


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

stinkersmell ( courtesy of 94 ):rasp:


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

^i dunno, i'm late on this thread


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

^ uber annoying


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^dildo master


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Male.Dominatrix
> [snapback]797880[/snapback]​


you dumb ass.. that would be dominator.. not trix... same with Executor and Executrix.

Kain = kool as Ice..... Vanilla Ice... (which is f*cking badass In my book!!!)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

c*ck master


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^Cichlid Geek


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

?

(Does a question mark count as a 'one word description'?)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> ?
> (Does a question mark count as a 'one word description'?)
> [snapback]798080[/snapback]​


It is a punctuation mark not a word.

^ Considers everyone not in military as "civilians"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

You are. A civilian of the United States :nod:









Karen: CAMERA-SHY!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Kick Ass Marine!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

^ Keeps saying he's fat


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

^girl


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

^ boy


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

^ girl?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

^ Skinner?


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

double-poster (both of you)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lenard?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

^ blonde


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

liar


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh hell yes..... HEDGEHOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

kinky^


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> ^ uber annoying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't it past your bedtime lil kid, shouldnt be sneaking in posts behind your parents back


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

isnt it past yours?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

makes fun of annoying people with me


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Funny


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> oh hell yes..... HEDGEHOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]798285[/snapback]​


^ what she moans when with me


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

post whore


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lam3r


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

someones bitch


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

statue


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

makes no sense


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> makes no sense
> [snapback]798387[/snapback]​


nucking futs


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

damn skippy


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

^-ghey


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hello Kitty


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

shark avatar


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

running out of good replies.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

very pink


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

^Likes pink monkies


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lovable shark


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Comes and goes often now.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^Worser Half^


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Desireable


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^Not-Desireable :rasp:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

flowerhorn guy


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

likes scissors


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

future inmate


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^more of a chat ghost than me







^


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Dog rescuer


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^^Suspended Kid


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^ used to have a MAIL CALL avatar that i liked ^


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ^ used to have a MAIL CALL avatar that i liked ^
> [snapback]799038[/snapback]​


Must be chunker


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very Rich


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^ needs some new betta stock







^


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

future wife


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very tall


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

able (get it?)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^^Silent One'


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^ big manny owner


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^not so silent^


----------



## liquidshred (Oct 12, 2004)

sour


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

wth? sour?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

*below*

Yes she is sour


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^he BETTER be playin^


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very SOur


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Kain said:


> Very SOur
> [snapback]799339[/snapback]​


fanatic, but rarely seen


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Adon Avatar


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^needs to explain why he called me sour!^


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^Should explain why shes sour


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^should know that I DON'T KNOW WHY THEY'RE CALLING ME SOUR!^


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^Needs to loosen up


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^Fast Poster


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^ piranha eye


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^the real sour one here^


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

^ Puff the magic dragon


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^Extremely Sour & Bitter ( Tinker )

^ Conan Obrien (Kevinhaeb)


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^ soooooo loves me ^


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^Should change her name to "SourBelle"


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^Faster than Before


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^faster than me


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

nasty mind :rasp:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Should kill this goddamn thread.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^Is GAY!


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

both to fast


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^correct


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Love the Avitar


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

light weight


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^thinks Tinker is Sour too


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

pWnz Tinker^


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> ^Is GAY!
> [snapback]799384[/snapback]​


...It's on, bitch.









Kain = Angry Man.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^Hasnt Hit Puberty Yet :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^^Takes Kick Ass Pics


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

crazy


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Crazier^


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

loves lube


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^Needs A Haircut, Hippie


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

needs to put the bottle of JD down for once. ^


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^Thinks im an Alcoholic

PS Never Hippie!


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Cant hold his liquor


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

too fast again^


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

is too repetative


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> isnt it past yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would it be i'm 20 :nod:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Fresh said:


> why would it be i'm 20 :nod:
> [snapback]799459[/snapback]​


It's just fun to give you sh*t.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

rambo barbie


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the S-train


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Outback Ken


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> rambo barbie
> [snapback]799470[/snapback]​


rambo barbie? Future inmate? wtf?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^^Very Intellectual


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> is too repetative
> [snapback]799429[/snapback]​





mori0174 said:


> rambo barbie? Future inmate? wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id say rambo barbie isnt very repetative..


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> Id say rambo barbie isnt very repetative..
> [snapback]799506[/snapback]​


Unless rambo secretly likes to wear womens clothing when he is home alone...


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

^thinks im too repetitive


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^ needs to get his butt (and everyone elses) into the chat!!! ^

*whip*


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Needs to sit on Peacocks Lap.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

optimistic.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^ needs to sit on peacock's lap







^


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

hot......with a whip


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ^ needs to sit on peacock's lap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


needs to sit on my lap


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ man boobed post whore :laugh:







im jk i love you filo even more then kumbiaqueens


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

boxer ^


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^doesn't know what he's getting for christmas :rasp: ^


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

tell me


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

a picture of me in a thong


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

^needs to burn that^


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ needs to show me her picture in a thong so i can frame it and put it on my night stand


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Agree w/ ^ THe Fizz


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Brujo Master!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

some guy farting fire


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^cute and my mentor


----------



## liquidshred (Oct 12, 2004)

jesus, stop with this crap!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^not cute cuz hes angry


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

basketball


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^a shor tman but still cute


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ weak bench


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ey that was a low blow...! low squat


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dumb


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

God


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

fish


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

f*cking cute hairy short beast


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

weird


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ big headed and as white as snow


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> ^ big headed and as white as snow
> [snapback]800124[/snapback]​


unintelligent.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

all-knowing


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Fuuny


----------



## peter_pan (Dec 16, 2004)

Idunno


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

the newcomer ^


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wrestler


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cup


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Supporter


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

jock


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

Informative


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

funny avatar


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dragon man!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

too brave :rasp:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^ Monkie Lover?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

^Loves to watch monkey loving


----------

